# Innovation



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

That is a money saver right there.

Good on fuel.

Eliminates need for a tractor.

And instead of paying for 4 squares and putting them in the trunk, same money spent on one big round.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Just tell me that you didn't load that. I am speechless.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Probably got loaded at lowes.....I see some strange loads coming out of there.....never any quite that strange however


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

would be funny if he hits a bump and the windows all bust.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

IHCman said:


> would be funny if he hits a bump and the windows all bust.


Yea, you know those pillars are maxed out right now, wouldn't take much....kinda amazed that it held up to begin with!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Supposedly it occurred in a town about 25 miles from me that has a lot of migrant pickers.... the word is that the fella had goats. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Supposedly it occurred in a town about 25 miles from me that has a lot of migrant pickers.... the word is that the fella had goats.
> 
> Regards, Mike


My wife decided recently that we should have a couple of goats. So to fit in with goat people I hauled a 3x3 bale from the barn to the goat pen with a car very similar to this.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

No no, you need to roll the windows up first to help hold the bale. Consider the windows a structural member. Driver needs to be in the car with door shut before loading. Get home and hit the brakes right before the goat pen. Haven't you ever heard of an automatic feeder? Chjeeez.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

well at least he strapped it down.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I always wondered, who would want a 4x4 bale. Dang, I should have known, why didn't you guys tell me about goat/sheep people BEFORE I bought my round baler.

I bale about 40-50 miles from the capital (Dearborn, MI) of goat/sheep herders, and they ask what size bale I have (5x5), and they never show up. I now know why and it has nothing to do with the quality of my alfalfa.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Whoa, whoa, whoa...don't lump ALL us sheep people into that.  I use big round bales too, but I I move them with my bulldozer! I can move them with my Kubota, but just barely!

I have a picture somewhere of a snowmobile on top of a Dodge Neon. Sadly, it was taken by ME two miles from my house. Granted, they were horse people.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I sell a few bales to a friend of mine that has sheep. 5x6's, but he does borrow our 32' trailer to haul em home.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Silage works well for sheep as well. My sheep nutritionist suggests 60% grass silage and 40% corn silage. I like the results, (but hay obviously for the little lambs) but the last few years it has just been easier to hay my fields instead.

I know the horse people get all cranked up about quality hay, but I had a Pony one year and there was NO WAY I was going to buy hay just for one silly pony. I figured by January I would have to tell my daughter her Pony went into the big pasture in the sky, but the silly thing thrived on the ration instead. With a name like Glue Stick, it is no surprise it did not stay here long.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Lol i have loaded worse. Thats a good one though


----------

